# controlling and manipulative



## cougr

Πώς μεταφράζεται η ακόλουθη πρόταση;

"She was in a relationship with a very controlling and manipulative individual."

Υπάρχουν σύντομοι αντίστοιχοι όροι για το "controlling" και το "manipulative" ή μήπως πρέπει να μεταφραστούν περιφραστικά; Γνωρίζω ότι το άτομο που είναι "manipulative", μεταφράζεται σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ως "χειραγωγός" όμως δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο.Επίσης για το "controlling" σκέφτικα την λέξη κέρβερος (με τη μεταφορική της έννοια) όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ταιριάζει εδώ.

'Ολες οι συνεισφορές ευπρόσδεκτες.


----------



## pavlo

πλάνος ή κάπηλος για το _manipulative_; (υπερέχει, βέβαια, νομίζω και στα δύο η έννοια της εξαπάτησης) Δεν θα αποφύγεις την περίφραση φοβάμαι...


----------



## cougr

pavlo said:


> Δεν θα αποφύγεις την περίφραση φοβάμαι...



Αυτό σκέφτομαι και εγώ.Πάντως σ'ευχαριστώ.


----------



## winegrower

Ενδεχόμενες εναλλακτικές για το manipulative: καθοδηγητικός, πατερναλιστικός (σε περιφραστική απόδοση θα χρησιμοποιούσα τον όρο: συναισθηματική χειραγώγηση, πατρονάρισμα).
Για το controlling: καταπιεστικός, δυνάστης.
Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα ταίριαζε και το: καταφερτζής ή μαλαγάνα!


----------



## cougr

Το 'manipulative' μάλλων θα το καλύψω με τον όρο 'συναισθηματική χειραγώγηση'.

Για το 'controlling' σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω τη φράση 'αυταρχικό άτομο',που πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα. Τι νομίζετε;


----------



## Traduita

Γεια 

Το manipulative λέγεται μονολεκτικά χειριστικός, χειριστικό άτομα. 

Controlling μπορεί να είναι αυταρχικός αλλά καταπιεστικός είναι λίγο πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο. Δεν αποδίδεται ακριβώς βέβαια...


----------



## ireney

H  Traduita  έχει δίκιο. Ως "περίπου" μετάφραση παίζει και το "εκμεταλλευτής" νομίζω.


----------



## cougr

Ευχαριστώ και τις δυο για τις συνεισφορές σας.


traduita said:


> Το manipulative λέγεται μονολεκτικά χειριστικός, χειριστικό άτομο.



Για το 'manipulative' αυτά έψαχνα, πάνε μια χαρά.

Ακόμα μια ερώτηση (συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο)τα 'τερτί­πια' (π.χ.χειριστικά τερτί­πια)  πως θα τα πούμε στα αγγλικά; Μήπως εννοούν τα tricks ή games;


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Ευχαριστώ και τις δυο για τις συνεισφορές σας.
> Ακόμα μια ερώτηση (συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο)τα 'τερτί&shy;πια' (π.χ.χειριστικά τερτί&shy;πια) πως θα τα πούμε στα αγγλικά; Μήπως εννοούν τα tricks ή games;


 
Νομίζω ότι τα τερτίπια στ' αγγλικά είναι "gimmicks".


----------



## cougr

Νά'σαι καλά winegrower, πάντως δεν είχα πέσει και πολύ έξω.


----------

